# Scosche P0Rti-50 1/0-Gauge Ring Terminals



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

In my quest for big sounds on a little funds I have noticed that it's all in the details. Today we look at 1/0 gauge ring terminals. Two for five bucks isn't going to break the bank, but when you're looking to buy 25 pairs, economies of scale need a second look. So this is what I found:

Ring terminals at Amazon

Now time for some pics.










































Some specifics. The eyelet measures 7/16"ID and just under 1" OD. The opening for the wire is at 1/2". The overall length is 2". 

Hope this helps, thanks for looking.


----------

